# Great Dome 2018 Schedule



## Maverickstation (May 19, 2018)

The late Summer/early Fall 2018 Schedule for the Great Dome has been posted on the Amtrak website.

Given the age of the car, you never know when it will be retired, so enjoy while you can.

https://www.amtrak.com/onboard/fall-travel-on-the-great-dome-car.html

Ken


----------



## cpotisch (May 19, 2018)

Thanks for posting! We've already been considering a trip to Boston this summer, so it looks like we might be able to catch Ocean View while we're at it!


----------



## TinCan782 (May 19, 2018)

Saw the "Great Dome" on a Pacific Surfliner (#759) several weeks ago. Don't know if its still out here on the west coast.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (May 19, 2018)

You really have to respect the lack of attention to detail or the lack of knowledge that went into this posting. I caught it right away.

Behold:



> Stunning Views. Spectacular Opportunities.
> 
> *The "Great Dome" car offers a rare and unique fall travel experience to view this season's brilliance on the** Adirondack and Cardinal train.* The dome is open to all passengers on a first come, first served basis on select departures. The dome car features an upper level with windows on all sides and overhead to provide the passengers with panoramic views of magnificent scenery. Book your train tickets today to kick off your fall travel adventure. Already got your train tickets? Don't forget to make a hotel reservation at your destination to complete the trip.


The Cardinal??? I don't think it has been used on the Cardinal in a few years and nothing about the schedule indicates that it will be anywhere NEAR the Cardinal.

What did they do? Dust off an old press release and without reading it, post it on the website and add an updated schedule?

This is what happens when there is no connection to the product.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 19, 2018)

Thirdrail7 said:


> You really have to respect the lack of attention to detail or the lack of knowledge that went into this posting. I caught it right away.
> 
> Behold:
> 
> ...


Unfortunately that kind of thing seems to happen more and more in today's world. People seem to lack reading comprehension and also are lazy about what they're reading. A lot of times I will try to contact someone to point it out, especially something posted on the internet.


----------



## the_traveler (May 19, 2018)

But if it is on the Internet, it HAS to be correct!


----------



## cpotisch (May 19, 2018)

Thirdrail7 said:


> You really have to respect the lack of attention to detail or the lack of knowledge that went into this posting. I caught it right away.
> 
> Behold:
> 
> ...


This lack of understanding about the services and equipment shows up all the time in press releases and with USA-RAIL agents. I feel like in many cases Amtrak’s training approach is “Why bother with specifics? People’ll figure most of it out.” Like when an agent told me to put a large bag in a Viewliner sleeper’s downstairs baggage area. That sort of stuff happens all the time and can cause loads of problems for passengers with much less knowledge about the equipment and layout. Had I not known that Viewliners are single-levels and don’t have a baggage area, I would have gotten on the train with a massive bag and nowhere to put it. This is a glaring issue with Amtrak marketing and customer service, and really has to be dealt with.


----------



## tim49424 (May 19, 2018)

I rode the Ocean View nearly two years ago on the Pere Marquette. I highly recommend it.


----------



## chrsjrcj (May 19, 2018)

Im just happy that theyre still using it. Hopefully I can make an excuse to ride it this season.


----------



## cpotisch (May 19, 2018)

Shame that it won't be on the Adirondack until after it's finished with Grand Central. Would have loved to board at such a beautiful station and later get to enjoy the views from such a beautiful car. But you can't have it all, I guess.


----------



## Maverickstation (May 19, 2018)

On the Adirondack the dome is only north of Albany.


----------



## the_traveler (May 19, 2018)

The dome does not fit into the entrance of the Park Street Tunnel.


----------



## Maverickstation (May 19, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> The dome does not fit into the entrance of the Park Street Tunnel.


. Nor can it operate into NYP.


----------



## cpotisch (May 19, 2018)

I know all of that. I was just saying that it would be nice to board at Grand Central and enjoy the Great Dome on the same ride. Not that the Great Dome would be at Grand Central.


----------



## Seaboard92 (May 19, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> I know all of that. I was just saying that it would be nice to board at Grand Central and enjoy the Great Dome on the same ride. Not that the Great Dome would be at Grand Central.


Why do that when you can take a PV out of NYG. Should have two cars running it back to back weekends during the work window. Well at least I get to but I'm crew.


----------



## cpotisch (May 19, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > I know all of that. I was just saying that it would be nice to board at Grand Central and enjoy the Great Dome on the same ride. Not that the Great Dome would be at Grand Central.
> ...


Because PVs are very expensive and are not necessarily the perfect option in every situation...?


----------



## Seaboard92 (May 19, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Seaboard92 said:
> 
> 
> > cpotisch said:
> ...


I was actually referring to a planned public trip. But it hasn't been finalized as of yet.


----------



## cpotisch (May 19, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > Seaboard92 said:
> ...


Oh. Sorry.


----------



## bratkinson (May 19, 2018)

I'm surprised that Anderson didn't make the dome go away like he did with the Pacific Parlor cars. Perhaps the 'heat' from the PPC removal taught him a lesson in marketing...


----------



## cpotisch (May 19, 2018)

bratkinson said:


> I'm surprised that Anderson didn't make the dome go away like he did with the Pacific Parlor cars. Perhaps the 'heat' from the PPC removal taught him a lesson in marketing...


The dome was always a special, seasonal thing. The PPCs were ideally supposed to operate on every Starlight run. So they are two totally different things - the only connection is that the cars are both old. The Parlour Cars were an amenity; the Great Dome is a special.


----------



## cocojacoby (May 20, 2018)

Seems like a great opportunity to put the dome on the Lake Shore Limited over the Berkshires. It has to get between the two assignments doesn't it?


----------



## railiner (May 20, 2018)

cocojacoby said:


> Seems like a great opportunity to put the dome on the Lake Shore Limited over the Berkshires. It has to get between the two assignments doesn't it?


Unfortunately, I believe when they ferry the car, they keep it out of service, and beyond the reach of passenger's....


----------



## daybeers (May 20, 2018)

I may have to use this as an excuse to ride the Downeaster for the first time.



Is there any way to know which four trips the car will be on?


----------



## cpotisch (May 20, 2018)

daybeers said:


> I may have to use this as an excuse to ride the Downeaster for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to know which four trips the car will be on?


They published it last year. Hopefully they update that for this year.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (May 20, 2018)

bratkinson said:


> I'm surprised that Anderson didn't make the dome go away like he did with the Pacific Parlor cars. Perhaps the 'heat' from the PPC removal taught him a lesson in marketing...



Hardly. The 10031 has a supportable business case. When you see the car operating in services like the Adirondack, Hiawatha and Downeaster, the states are contributing to the costs of moving and operating the car.

That is not the case when you consider the PPC or if you use the 10031 on the Cardinal. While the states may use the car as a loss leader of sorts (and they may not incur losses, particularly with people like Rtabern around



), Amtrak probably doesn't feel it adds much to the LD routes. This is particularly with Superliner Sightseer Lounges.


----------



## daybeers (May 27, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> daybeers said:
> 
> 
> > I may have to use this as an excuse to ride the Downeaster for the first time.
> ...


Great, thanks! Does anyone know when this might be updated for this year, and if there is one for the Adirondack?


----------



## cpotisch (May 27, 2018)

daybeers said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > daybeers said:
> ...


It’s only May, and it’s gonna be on the Addie late September, so we’ve probably got to wait a bit. If memory serves, last year they published it a couple months out.


----------



## the_traveler (May 27, 2018)

For the Adirondack, in past years it ran from Albany to Montreal (northbound) on Thursday, Saturday and Monday. It ran from Montreal to Albany (southbound) on Friday, Sunday and Tuesday.


----------



## cpotisch (May 27, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> For the Adirondack, in past years it ran from Albany to Montreal (northbound) on Thursday, Saturday and Monday. It ran from Montreal to Albany (southbound) on Friday, Sunday and Tuesday.


How many consists are there, again? Two?


----------



## the_traveler (May 27, 2018)

Yes, two. The one that goes northbound overnights in Montreal to return southbound the following morning.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (May 27, 2018)

daybeers said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > daybeers said:
> ...


It will probably take time. They'll have to figure which train is which,,,and which one isn't the Cardinal. It may take months.


----------



## rtabern (May 28, 2018)

Thirdrail7 said:


> daybeers said:
> 
> 
> > cpotisch said:
> ...


The updated version now reads this will be the dome's first appearance in Maine. Maybe I was just dreaming... But I swear I rode it to Brunswick in Summer 2016.
I guess the media relations folks swapped the press release from 2010 of it being on the Cardinal... for the 2016 release of it debuting on the Downeaster?

Maybe the third try will get it right?


----------



## cpotisch (May 28, 2018)

rtabern said:


> The updated version now reads this will be the dome's first appearance in Maine. Maybe I was just dreaming... But I swear I rode it to Brunswick in Summer 2016.


You are 100% correct - this is the third year that Ocean View will run on the Downeaster. Amtrak publications like this aren’t exactly known for being particularly reliable when you get down to the details, but what are you gonna do.


----------



## Amtrak706 (May 28, 2018)

How hard is it to do this stuff. I mean, really. Sometimes it seems like Amtrak goes out of its way to be a stupid, incompetent mess of a railroad.


----------



## rtabern (May 29, 2018)

I was hoping it was really going to be back on the Cardinal... Rode it in 2010 and 2011 several times from CHI to WAS. The scenery through WV and VA was fantastic. Didn't really care for the dome on the Adriondack (2016) or Downeaster (2017). Great scenery through NY, but the lack of dome from NYP to ALB... conductors refusing to open it until Saratoga... and sub-par Trails and Rails yacking made me not want to repeat it. On the Downeaster it was just too crowded. I like it on the Hiawatha or Midwest runs where it's a more chill experience through farm country.


----------



## the_traveler (May 29, 2018)

Conductors refusing to open it until Saratoga?





Every time I have ridden it, they open it’s soon as all tickets are collected after departing Albany. That is usually 10-15 minutes or well before Schenectady.

I will agree with you about the narration. It is my home train, and once I knew more than “the expert”! He was listening to me instead!


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Aug 4, 2018)

bratkinson said:


> I'm surprised that Anderson didn't make the dome go away like he did with the Pacific Parlor cars.



I suggest you ride it...while you can.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Aug 4, 2018)

Thirdrail7 said:


> bratkinson said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised that Anderson didn't make the dome go away like he did with the Pacific Parlor cars.
> ...


That's what I've been saying. If it isn't consistently full everyday it's on this will be the last year. So I implore everyone to go ride it as often as you can this year, and wear big smiles. That's not even a guarantee.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Aug 4, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> That's what I've been saying. If it isn't consistently full everyday it's on this will be the last year. So I implore everyone to go ride it as often as you can this year, and wear big smiles. That's not even a guarantee.


I don't think that factors into the equation. The states foot the bill when they use it. I just have the "sneaky"



suspicion that this car will get benched when it comes up for the federally mandated air brake service next year...like most of the rest of the old equipment (heritage cars, the AEM-7s, the HHp-8s.)


----------



## Seaboard92 (Aug 4, 2018)

Thirdrail7 said:


> Seaboard92 said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I've been saying. If it isn't consistently full everyday it's on this will be the last year. So I implore everyone to go ride it as often as you can this year, and wear big smiles. That's not even a guarantee.
> ...


When it does I know a potential buyer for the car. Provided their soon to be announced train schedule is a rousing success. They also have an interest in any heritage cars Amtrak might want to sell. Especially diners.


----------



## KnightRail (Aug 5, 2018)

* The Great Dome Car is available on the following Downeaster trains between August 11 and September 3, 2018*:

M-F Weekday Train #680, #681, #686, #687

Saturday Trains #690, #691, #698, #699

Sunday Trains #692, #693, #696, #697

http://amtrakdowneaster.com/dome-car


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm happy to say that I'm almost certainly going to be on Ocean View in a couple weeks. It will be my first time and possibly one of my last chances to do so. Now I'm just hoping that they don't call it off at the last minute or something.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 5, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> I'm happy to say that I'm almost certainly going to be on Ocean View in a couple weeks. It will be my first time and possibly one of my last chances to do so. Now I'm just hoping that they don't call it off at the last minute or something.


This is an excellent idea for anyone who hasn't ridden it before and can make it to Boston to make the trip!
Hopefully it will be on the Adirondack also after the Gathering so others can ride it too!

Catch it before it's Gone!


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 5, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm happy to say that I'm almost certainly going to be on Ocean View in a couple weeks. It will be my first time and possibly one of my last chances to do so. Now I'm just hoping that they don't call it off at the last minute or something.
> ...


As of right now it is going to be on the Addie this year, so I'm not too concerned about that. It's next year that I'm personally really worried about.


----------



## Bierboy (Aug 5, 2018)

Thirdrail7 said:


> ...Superliner Sightseer Lounges.


The SSLs are such a poor excuse for a dome car. Absolutely no comparison. I really miss the Vista Domes of the Northern Pacific...


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 5, 2018)

Bierboy said:


> Thirdrail7 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Superliner Sightseer Lounges.
> ...


They’re worse than a proper dome but they’re better than any other non-dome lounge out there. And considering how tall Superliners already are, a full 360 dome in a Superliner consist would have to be absolutely massive. My point is, considering what they had to work with. SSLs do the job pretty well.


----------



## Bierboy (Aug 5, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Bierboy said:
> 
> 
> > Thirdrail7 said:
> ...


I certainly understand the present-day limitations the original dome cars would have. But my observation (no pun intended) still stands -- there is nothing like the original dome cars for a beautiful, nearly unlimited view/


----------



## railiner (Aug 5, 2018)

Bierboy said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > Bierboy said:
> ...


Then you best head up to Canada, where they still use them on some trains...I did a couple of month's ago just for that purpose when they ran one on the Jonquiere train...

They are still regular on the Canadian and the Ocean...not sure about the Prince Rupert train...


----------



## DevalDragon (Aug 6, 2018)

Bierboy said:


> Thirdrail7 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Superliner Sightseer Lounges.
> ...


They are a hell of a lot better than the lounge car options on the lower level trains.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Aug 6, 2018)

railiner said:


> Bierboy said:
> 
> 
> > cpotisch said:
> ...


They run a park car on the Rupert Rocket. But for touring class passengers only.


----------



## daybeers (Aug 8, 2018)

KnightRail said:


> * The Great Dome Car is available on the following Downeaster trains between August 11 and September 3, 2018*:
> 
> M-F Weekday Train #680, #681, #686, #687
> 
> ...


The linked page says it's running through September 9th.


----------



## Maverickstation (Aug 8, 2018)

A few notes on setting expectations for the Great Dome on the select Downeaster trains.

First and foremost having the Great Dome on the trains indicated is NOT a guarantee, tickets are NOT sold for the

dome car and it is subject to change or cancellation.

After boarding, choose seats in the coach that is right before the dome.

After the dome is open (usually after the Anderson TC stop), you'll have the first crack at it.

For some great views sit on the right hand side (facing the front of the train) , there are great views of the sea from just before the Old Orchard Beach station.

The idea of the dome car is to rotate in and out so everyone who wants a chance to experience it can.

Please abide by this, and don't be the jerk that winds up being asked to move.

​Downeaster trains are very popular, in particular on weekends.

Lastly take advantage of the Dome while it is still running.

It is well maintained, but it is old.

Ken


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 8, 2018)

A couple questions, since I'm going to be in Ocean View for the first time next week, though we're trying to figure out which train we should take. 687 leaves Boston at 6:15 PM and arrives in Portland at 8:50 PM. Will we realistically be able to see the sun set? And after the sun is down, will we still be able to enjoy the scenery, or will it likely be too dark to do so. I usually like looking out the window as we speed through towns at night, but that might be a bit "wasteful" in a 360º dome car. Also, do they serve snacks out of Ocean View or out of the plain old Amfleet cafe? Thanks!


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Aug 8, 2018)

The dome has completed the trip from Albany to Portland.


----------



## Maverickstation (Aug 9, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> A couple questions, since I'm going to be in Ocean View for the first time next week, though we're trying to figure out which train we should take. 687 leaves Boston at 6:15 PM and arrives in Portland at 8:50 PM. Will we realistically be able to see the sun set? And after the sun is down, will we still be able to enjoy the scenery, or will it likely be too dark to do so. I usually like looking out the window as we speed through towns at night, but that might be a bit "wasteful" in a 360º dome car. Also, do they serve snacks out of Ocean View or out of the plain old Amfleet cafe? Thanks!


Leaving Boston at 6:15 PM in mid-August you should able to catch the sunset (provided it is not a cloudy day), around 7:50, it will be dark by the time you reach Portland.

As for snack service, the lower level of the dome may be open (based on ridership levels), but the Cafe Car on this train is a cut above the norm

The Downeaster trains are managed and paid for by the Northern New England Rail Passenger Authority, and that includes how the cafe cars are stocked.

http://amtrakdowneaster.com/themes/contrib/client_theme/images/cafe/downeaster-cafe-menu.pdf

Ken


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 9, 2018)

And the food and drinks ( Coke! )served are Much Better than the Regular Amtrak junk food! On a par with the Surfliners in California!


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 9, 2018)

Maverickstation said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > A couple questions, since I'm going to be in Ocean View for the first time next week, though we're trying to figure out which train we should take. 687 leaves Boston at 6:15 PM and arrives in Portland at 8:50 PM. Will we realistically be able to see the sun set? And after the sun is down, will we still be able to enjoy the scenery, or will it likely be too dark to do so. I usually like looking out the window as we speed through towns at night, but that might be a bit "wasteful" in a 360º dome car. Also, do they serve snacks out of Ocean View or out of the plain old Amfleet cafe? Thanks!
> ...


Thanks. I have yet to take the Downeaster, but I am looking forward to the special locally sourced offerings in the cafe car. Unfortunately, it looks like we'll have to do all this Labor day weekend, instead of next weekend, which will push the sunset to about 7:13 PM unfortunately. It's pretty hard to justify choosing to ride a Great Dome when most of the trip will be done in the dark.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 9, 2018)

Suggest you spend the night in Portland (a great little SeaPort) and return in Daylight on a Dome equipped Train?


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 9, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> Suggest you spend the night in Portland (a great little SeaPort) and return in Daylight on a Dome equipped Train?


That's the plan. Take the Dome round trip and spend the night in Portland.


----------



## Maverickstation (Aug 9, 2018)

Labor Day Weekend is busy period for The Downeaster, book now as trains do sell out.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 9, 2018)

If I travel on the Thursday and Friday right before Labor Day weekend, should I expect it to get busy? And is Labor Day itself usually more or less busy than the Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## Maverickstation (Aug 9, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> If I travel on the Thursday and Friday right before Labor Day weekend, should I expect it to get busy? And is Labor Day itself usually more or less busy than the Saturday or Sunday?


Maine bound will be heavy on Thursday and Friday.

Boston bound Sunday and Monday.

Saturday would be the lightest, but still quite busy.

Ken


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 9, 2018)

Maverickstation said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > If I travel on the Thursday and Friday right before Labor Day weekend, should I expect it to get busy? And is Labor Day itself usually more or less busy than the Saturday or Sunday?
> ...


Arghh. We're either doing it Thursday and Friday or Sunday and Monday. Almost certainly can't do it Saturday.


----------



## Maverickstation (Aug 11, 2018)

As others have posted, therein nothing quite like a Dome Car,

This was from The Ocean last August, we had 2 domes on this train.


----------



## railiner (Aug 11, 2018)

The only thing I disliked about the Skyline car, when I had a chance to ride it on the Jonquiere train, was the car was configured with the stairway forward, as seen in that photo.

A small matter, but I liked riding in those cars with the stairway in the rear....


----------



## Maverickstation (Aug 11, 2018)

railiner said:


> The only thing I disliked about the Skyline car, when I had a chance to ride it on the Jonquiere train, was the car was configured with the stairway forward, as seen in that photo.
> 
> A small matter, but I liked riding in those cars with the stairway in the rear....


A small matter, but the picture you see is of the Park Car on the end of The Ocean, not a Sky Line Car.

This train did have a Sky Line Car 2 back from the end, to allow for extra dome seating since the train was running with closets 23 cars, 10 of which were sleepers.

Ken


----------



## OBS (Aug 11, 2018)

railiner said:


> The only thing I disliked about the Skyline car, when I had a chance to ride it on the Jonquiere train, was the car was configured with the stairway forward, as seen in that photo.
> 
> A small matter, but I liked riding in those cars with the stairway in the rear....


Why the preference?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Aug 11, 2018)

OBS said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I disliked about the Skyline car, when I had a chance to ride it on the Jonquiere train, was the car was configured with the stairway forward, as seen in that photo.
> ...


I can't answer for him. But if I was making a bet it's because at night time people riding in the dome can see better if the stairs are rearward. As less light from the main level would be coming up.


----------



## railiner (Aug 11, 2018)

Maverickstation said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I disliked about the Skyline car, when I had a chance to ride it on the Jonquiere train, was the car was configured with the stairway forward, as seen in that photo.
> ...


Sorry....it looks the same as the Skyline I rode from your photo.


----------



## railiner (Aug 11, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> OBS said:
> 
> 
> > railiner said:
> ...


That...and also because of the distraction of people coming and going.


----------



## OBS (Aug 11, 2018)

railiner said:


> Seaboard92 said:
> 
> 
> > OBS said:
> ...


Thanks...


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 12, 2018)

So we're currently down to the following options:

*Option 1:*

Saturday, 9/1

691 BON-POR

9:45 AM - 12:15 PM

Sunday, 9/2

692 POR-BON

8:20 AM - 10:50 PM

*Option 2:*

Saturday, 9/1

691 BON-POR

9:45 AM - 12:15 PM

Sunday, 9/2

696 POR-BON

3:30 PM - 6:00 PM

*Option 3:*


Monday, 9/3

681 BON-POR

9:05 AM - 1:35 AM

Tuesday, 9/4

686 POR-BON

2:20 PM - 4:50 PM

What do you guys think? Are any of those combinations going to be better regarding crowding, scenery, etc?


----------



## Palmetto (Aug 12, 2018)

I grew up near the Downeaster route. The scenery along it is singularly blah, except when the leaves are changing colors--which they are not when the dome is scheduled to run. So, for those who get a kick out of riding the dome, great; enjoy! But aside from crossing the Merrimack River between Bradford and Haverhill, MA, and a brief, but speedy run through the Scarborough Marsh, the lack of scenery is noteworthy.


----------



## Bierboy (Aug 12, 2018)

railiner said:


> Bierboy said:
> 
> 
> > cpotisch said:
> ...


Excellent suggestion. We just booked a five-night trip to the SW from IND for next spring. Canada should be next on our itinerary...


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 12, 2018)

Palmetto said:


> I grew up near the Downeaster route. The scenery along it is singularly blah, except when the leaves are changing colors--which they are not when the dome is scheduled to run. So, for those who get a kick out of riding the dome, great; enjoy! But aside from crossing the Merrimack River between Bradford and Haverhill, MA, and a brief, but speedy run through the Scarborough Marsh, the lack of scenery is noteworthy.


Fair enough. However from what I've heard, riding a true dome car is enjoyable through pretty much any scenery. For me, it's much more to ride Ocean View and have fun in Maine than to ride the Downeaster itself.


----------



## Maverickstation (Aug 13, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> So we're currently down to the following options:
> 
> *Option 1:*
> 
> ...


Option 3, would provide the least crowded trains, there maybe some day trippers on the Labor Day morning train, but nothing extreme.

This gives you all daylight hours, and heading to Portland,sit on your right hand side for the best views between Saco and Portland.

Portland (to quote a great line from a great movie, "to a Yankee there is only ONE Portland, Maine") has evolved into a great destination on it's own.

Great food scene, shopping, and it has one of the best small city museums in the nation, The Portland Museum of Art.

Enjoy, Ken


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 13, 2018)

Maverickstation said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > So we're currently down to the following options:
> ...


Thanks! Looks like that's the option we have to go with anyway, so it works out.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 13, 2018)

Hm. Turns out the Downeaster runs on the Sunday schedule on Labor Day. Does that mean that the Dome will be on the same exact trains as it would on Sunday?


----------



## Maverickstation (Aug 14, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Hm. Turns out the Downeaster runs on the Sunday schedule on Labor Day. Does that mean that the Dome will be on the same exact trains as it would on Sunday?


. It should, I would also recommend calling Amtrak the Friday before Labor Day Weekend to see if there are any changes to the Great Dome schedule. Since the Great Dome is not a ticketed service, it is subject to change, or cancellation.
Ken


----------



## OBS (Aug 14, 2018)

Maverickstation said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > Hm. Turns out the Downeaster runs on the Sunday schedule on Labor Day. Does that mean that the Dome will be on the same exact trains as it would on Sunday?
> ...


You are asking a lot... by assuming the res. agents could answer that question.....


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 14, 2018)

OBS said:


> Maverickstation said:
> 
> 
> > cpotisch said:
> ...


Yeah I try to keep in mind the fact that USA-RAIL agents almost always get things wrong. That said, I'll keep an eye out for posted schedule changes and I'll repeatedly call Amtrak that Friday until I hear the same thing twice.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 14, 2018)

Yep, so I'm booked. 693 BON-POR on Monday, 9/3. Then 686 POR-BON on Tuesday, 9/4. Should be fun!


----------



## cocojacoby (Aug 17, 2018)

Would have been really great if they put this on the Lake Shore Limited. I know it couldn't come into South Station but it could have come into North Station. Maybe just removed at Boston Landing and then sent over the Grand Junction. I know there would be cost involved in switching at Boston Landing, but it certainly has to be a lot less than transporting the car individually as a special move as they did.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 17, 2018)

cocojacoby said:


> Would have been really great if they put this on the Lake Shore Limited. I know it couldn't come into South Station but it could have come into North Station. Maybe just removed at Boston Landing and then sent over the Grand Junction. I know there would be cost involved in switching at Boston Landing, but it certainly has to be a lot less than transporting the car individually as a special move as they did.


If they did put it on the LSL, it would ultimately only make sense to put it on the train at ALB. Rerouting it to a completely different station with different transit options and connections isn't really worth it. And remember that on the westbound run, almost all of the trip is at night, so it would be a bit of a waste of a dome.


----------



## Maverickstation (Aug 25, 2018)

There are some construction projects that will affect the Great Dome Schedule on The Downeaster starting September 10.

http://amtrakdowneaster.com/dome-car

Ken


----------



## PVD (Aug 25, 2018)

If they put it on the LSL, who would pay for it? Right now it goes where NY and Maine are willing....


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 25, 2018)

Huh, I thought Ocean View was only going to be on the Downeaster until September 9th? Did they extend it to September 23 or was I wrong all along (I think I know the answer)?


----------



## PVD (Aug 25, 2018)

From the Downeaster page:

Ride the Amtrak Great Dome Car

Between August 11 and September 23, 2018, experience panoramic views of Northern New England when you ride the Amtrak Dome Car on the Downeaster.

This is what appears at the present moment.....


----------



## Ryan (Aug 25, 2018)

You're not crazy, this is the first mention of a schedule for this year in the thread...



KnightRail said:


> * The Great Dome Car is available on the following Downeaster trains between August 11 and September 3, 2018*:
> 
> M-F Weekday Train #680, #681, #686, #687
> 
> ...


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 25, 2018)

Ryan said:


> You're not crazy, this is the first mention of a schedule for this year in the thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. I had thought it ran until September 3rd at first, then discovered it was the 9th, and now the 23rd.


----------



## PVD (Aug 25, 2018)

The way they put it on the page is tricky. They set up different sections (3) each with different trains, days, dates..


----------



## Amtrak706 (Aug 31, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> OBS said:
> 
> 
> > Maverickstation said:
> ...


I just called to ask this very question (I am trying to ride the dome this weekend) and I was told that the dome car is not running at all on Labor Day. The agent said that even though the Downeaster will be running on a Sunday schedule, the dome car will be taking the day off. It will however be running tomorrow and Sunday so hopefully I can figure something out.


----------



## daybeers (Sep 14, 2018)

Anyone have an update on the schedule for the Adirondack?


----------



## pennyk (Sep 23, 2018)

I just read this on Facebook in (Amtrak Fans group):



> As many people know by now that the Amtrak Dome Car got hit by a tree yesterday on train #690. Car is currently out of service and sitting in Portland, Maine amtk yard. It is unknown at this time if it will be fixed at Beech Grove or if it will have an early retirement. Both photos are not mine *Fortunately, that window is double-paned, and it only broke the outer pane, so the passenger compartment was not compromised*


One of photos from FB post:


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 23, 2018)

pennyk said:


> I just read this on Facebook in (Amtrak Fans group):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no. I did notice on the Downeaster that we were coming pretty close too a lot of trees.


----------



## daybeers (Sep 23, 2018)

I was looking forward to riding this on the Adirondack in a couple weeks.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 23, 2018)

This is Bad News!

Hopefully Andersons Flyboys won't use this as an excuse to take it our of service and send it to join the PPCs in the Boneyard @ Beech Grove.


----------



## looshi (Sep 23, 2018)

For what it's worth, this is one of the least expensive windows to fix. It's the curved ones that are custom glass.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 23, 2018)

daybeers said:


> I was looking forward to riding this on the Adirondack in a couple weeks.


I was looking forward to riding this on the Adirondack this week.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 23, 2018)

looshi said:


> For what it's worth, this is one of the least expensive windows to fix. It's the curved ones that are custom glass.


True, but it almost certainly will need to be sent back to Beech Grove nonetheless, and that just might be enough for Anderson to justify retiring it. I guess we’ll see, but I’m glad I got to ride it before this happened.


----------



## neroden (Sep 23, 2018)

Well, I've never ridden in Amtrak's Great Dome; I was debating whether it was worth it.

I've ridden in other full domes and other short domes (privately owned attached to the Hiawatha, domes on the Grand Canyon Railway), so I figure I probably wasn't missing much, right?


----------



## railiner (Sep 24, 2018)

neroden said:


> Well, I've never ridden in Amtrak's Great Dome; I was debating whether it was worth it.
> 
> I've ridden in other full domes and other short domes (privately owned attached to the Hiawatha, domes on the Grand Canyon Railway), so I figure I probably wasn't missing much, right?


If you have already ridden on other short and full domes, you would not be missing much at all...just perhaps the experience of riding on the sole remaining Amtrak dome, if that means anything to you, or if you ride it on a route that you haven't ridden in a dome previously.

That said, I am very sorry to hear of this news, and hope they replace that glass ASAP....if they have the window in stock in Beech Grove, they could send it to Boston or Albany to be replaced...it is not that hard to replace a window...


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 24, 2018)

Some are speculating that the Renssalaer maintenance facility might be able to fix it. We might know shortly.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 24, 2018)

Palmetto said:


> Some are speculating that the Renssalaer maintenance facility might be able to fix it. We might know shortly.


Have you heard how long it may take if, in fact, that facility may be able to fix it?


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 24, 2018)

I was going to ride it last year, but it was bad ordered and did not run. I hope that does not happen 2 years in a row!


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 24, 2018)

pennyk said:


> Palmetto said:
> 
> 
> > Some are speculating that the Renssalaer maintenance facility might be able to fix it. We might know shortly.
> ...


Unfortunately, I do not. Sorry. Amtrak certainly hasn't rushed to make an announcement on it [so: what else is new?], which might be signaling an early --but hopefully not permanent--demise of the car's operation.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 24, 2018)

Palmetto said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Palmetto said:
> ...


I have a reservation on Friday and just phoned and spoke to an AGR agent as asked about the car after telling him what I read on Facebook. The agent put me on hold and checked something then came back and informed me that he could not find anything about the damage and removal from the consist on train 68 on Friday. The agent told me that not everything on Facebook is accurate (lol), but the photo looked pretty authentic to me. I likely will cancel my trip since I do not want to ride the Adirondack on Friday without the dome.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 24, 2018)

pennyk said:


> Palmetto said:
> 
> 
> > pennyk said:
> ...


Yeah, I've been looking all over the web and haven't found anything about this. Could be that it's real and hasn't gotten much attention, but you'd figure that there'd at least by some other forums talking about it.


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 24, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Palmetto said:
> ...


It has been mentioned at Trainorders, although quoting the same Facebook post.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 24, 2018)

PRR 60 said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > pennyk said:
> ...


What day was this posted on Facebook?


----------



## pennyk (Sep 24, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> What day was this posted on Facebook?


Yesterday in Amtrak Fans FB group


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 24, 2018)

pennyk said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > What day was this posted on Facebook?
> ...


Thanks. There are videos of the Dome running as recently as 9/21, so wanted to figure out how long ago this was posted on FB and if it were probably incorrect.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 24, 2018)

I went ahead and canceled my Friday reservation. Thanks for your input everyone.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 24, 2018)

If I may ask, why didn't you wait until a day out or whatever is the limit and cancel it then?


----------



## pennyk (Sep 24, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> If I may ask, why didn't you wait until a day out or whatever is the limit and cancel it then?


Long story.... but I am leaving town on Wednesday and I have a busy day tomorrow, so I wanted to get it done and off my "to do" list.


----------



## daybeers (Sep 24, 2018)

*in an anxious and hopeful tone* Any news on this?


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 25, 2018)

daybeers said:


> *in an anxious and hopeful tone* Any news on this?


I still can't find anything anywhere about this that doesn't link to Facebook. I feel like the one and only Great Dome hitting a tree and breaking the front window would be mentioned by more than one person on FB. I guess we'll see on Thursday, when the Dome is supposed to be put on the Addie, but I'm cautiously optimistic that this didn't happen. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Sep 25, 2018)

Even if it did, how long does it take to fix a window? Shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## rtabern (Sep 25, 2018)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Even if it did, how long does it take to fix a window? Shouldn't be that hard.


The answer... A LONG TIME when it's the Great Dome. Amtrak doesn't just have dome car windows sitting around anywhere --- because "Ocean View" is the last remaining dome car. The window cracked in I believe 2010... and it took two years for it to be fixed. It was cracked and actually filling up with water between the two panes of glass during the November 2010 trip I did on the Cardinal. The joke was we should get some fish to put in there and it could be a fish tank.

Amtrak, in the interim, put a metal plate over the window.... it took around 2 years for it to be fixed.

Hopefully New York State will light a fire under Amtrak's rear and get this fixed soon for their fall colors trips -- as Ocean View was highly promoted. So, I could see that happening.

However --- maybe not, too. Several sources "in the know" have said that Amtrak was not planning to run Ocean View through its required mechanical work needed in Spring 2019 and will shelve the car somewhere instead.

I was just hoping it would be in working condition -- and that it might go on the Hiawatha on Thanksgiving Week -- so my wife and I could have a few last rides.

Only time will tell if it's going to be fixed or not.

I work as a group tour manager --- and had to call Amtrak a few minutes ago because I have 4 tour groups riding the Downeaster from Boston to Maine in the coming weeks (scaled back to Dover, NH due to track work). Anyway, the head of group sales for the Downeaster and the Adirondack had no clue about what happened with the Dome. Doesn't surprise me really with Amtrak having poor communication on everything --- however you think SOMETHING would have been conveyed to the group desk by now so they could actually call groups who might be riding because of the dome and see if they still want to go or not!!??

*sighs*

I really hope *th*at sources who are *i*n the know about the dome ca*r* will post something here... woul*d* maybe once they hea*r* something? Th*a*t would be super awesome! *I*'d *l*ike to say! *7*


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 25, 2018)

Paging ThirdRail!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 25, 2018)

They have not been around here in quite some time. Hopefully (s)he is well.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 25, 2018)

Ryan said:


> They have not been around here in quite some time. Hopefully (s)he is well.


Hmm, just realized this. I just checked and he/she was last active August 22nd.


----------



## railiner (Sep 25, 2018)

rtabern said:


> Mystic River Dragon said:
> 
> 
> > Even if it did, how long does it take to fix a window? Shouldn't be that hard.
> ...


The center inner and outer windows of the dome actually are part of the ceiling forced air duct. A damaged outer pane could result in loss of some air conditioning.

As for metal plates...I recall the domes that the IC used near the end of their passenger operation had all of the front and rear glass replaced with metal cover's, which effectively destroyed the best feature of the dome car.

I certainly hope that does not happen to the Ocean View, that they quickly replace the glass, instead...


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Sep 25, 2018)

Okay--thanks, everyone....now I understand the difficulty of replacing it, which I hadn't realized.


----------



## KnightRail (Sep 25, 2018)

Ocean View moved from Maine to Albany-Rensselaer solo behind P42 120 on Monday. It appears an attempt will be made to address the broken window while it is shopped for scheduled preventative maintenance.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 25, 2018)

KnightRail said:


> Ocean View moved from Maine to Albany-Rensselaer solo behind P42 120 on Monday. It appears an attempt will be made to address the broken window while it is shopped for scheduled preventative maintenance.


So KnightRail, you've confirmed that Ocean View has a broken window?


----------



## KnightRail (Sep 25, 2018)

There is doubt as to if a window is actually broken at this point??


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 25, 2018)

KnightRail said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > KnightRail said:
> ...


The only thing I could find was that one Facebook post, so I wasn't totally convinced that this was confirmed as true. Thanks though.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 25, 2018)

You can see the metal plate in my 2011 Dome Trip photo:


----------



## daybeers (Sep 27, 2018)

Has Albany been successful in putting in that metal plate?


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 28, 2018)

Are they definitely putting in a plate as opposed to an actual window?


----------



## DragonHawk (Sep 28, 2018)

I can confirm the damage report, as I was on the train when it happened. Photos attached.

On 2018 SEP 22, train 690 (southbound) apparently struck a tree limb between Durham and Exeter.

I boarded in Dover, and saw "Ocean View" from the outside with no evidence of damage. I went to the meal car first to get breakfast. Went I got back and up into the dome, there was a big hole in the window.

It only broke the outer window, not the inner, so the passenger compartment was not directly compromised. There were bits of tree bark in between the two panes of glass (photo 3).

I don't think the train crew even knew it happened until we got to North Station. We were also on the 691 heading north, and they had the dome car closed and locked. Wouldn't let anyone in. But they didn't kick us out on the way down.

They stopped the 691 for a good 10 to 20 minutes between Exeter and Durham. The conductor said it was to allow a work crew to finish clearing the low-hanging limb. That's why I say that's where the strike must have been

We also took the 698 south from Portland, and they had already sidetracked "Ocean View" at that station. Was around 7:00 PM. I don't know what might have happened to it between then. It may have made the rest of the trip north to Brunswick before coming back, or maybe they separated it there and then. A station employee felt it necessary to eject me from their back lot (near the track, good photo spot), so I didn't get a chance to see.


----------



## railiner (Sep 28, 2018)

Great shots, thanks for posting....

and Welcome to Amtrak Unlimited!


----------



## KnightRail (Sep 28, 2018)

Crystal ball is saying there is hope for Ocean View to make it to Montreal Saturday.


----------



## HP_Lovecraft (Sep 28, 2018)

That spot in the front of the dome is my absolute favorite place to ride.

Hopefully when (?) it gets fixed, they don't restrict people from sitting near the front window.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 28, 2018)

I will note that the front windows were absolutely filthy when I rode, and the P42 is too tall to let you see almost anything ahead on the northbound run. So of course it's better than nothing to have that view, but I honestly enjoyed looking out the sides way more than looking ahead or behind. JMO.


----------



## west point (Sep 28, 2018)

The metal plate is probably a good temporary fix. You do not realize how hard it is to find non standard glass to fit openings. Adding to that is that the glass will need to meet FRA 223? specifications. Glass will have to be special ordered in that case and may take a couple weeks.i


----------



## KnightRail (Sep 29, 2018)

Crystal ball says the dome went north as scheduled.


----------



## daybeers (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks KnightRail! Confirmed: https://www.timesunion.com/business/article/Dome-car-returns-to-Adirondack-13267369.php

A fair use quote:



> Amtrak's "great dome" car, damaged by a low-hanging tree last week in Maine, has been repaired and will operate on the Adirondack rail line between Albany and Montreal beginning Saturday.
> 
> Amtrak's last remaining dome car, it will operate northbound from Albany on Saturdays, Mondays and Thursdays, and southbound on Sundays, Tuesdays and Fridays, through Nov. 2.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 29, 2018)

Per a photo on Facebook by the ESPA, Ocean View did operate on the Adirondack going north 9/30!


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 29, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> Per a photo on Facebook by the ESPA, Ocean View did operate on the Adirondack going north 9/30!


What does that mean? 9/30 is tomorrow.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 29, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> Per a photo on Facebook by the ESPA, Ocean View did operate on the Adirondack going north 9/30!


Photo from the future?


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 29, 2018)

I like to stay ahead of the crowd!



I meant Saturday 9/29!


----------

